# The waiting is over!!!! Lots of pics!!!!



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

A real work of art. I know it's not as fancy as some of the one's Bob builds. But it is just what I wanted. Now to get it ready for some cigars. :ss


















Notice my old cabinet dwarfed in the backround :r









Added an extra cooling unit


























Full extension drawer and shelfs

















Set and forget


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Now that's cool......i'm jealous


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Simply Awesome!


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

very nice! Can't wait to see her full!:tu


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh that is very sweet!!!:tu:dr


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks grea, Tony. You are gonna have fun filling it up!:tu


----------



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

AWESOME! Where did you buy it again?


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

kgoings said:


> AWESOME! Where did you buy it again?


Custom Built by Bob Staebell

http://www.aristocrathumidors.com/


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Very Nice Tony.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Work of art is right! :dr:dr:dr


----------



## Mark-60 (Jul 30, 2008)

That is one nice wooden box!


-Mark.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Tony have you stopped opening and closing it? Moving the shelves in and out? Smelling it? Adjusting the temp? and Rh? Can you remember your wife's name? :r :r :r :bn

It's beautiful! Congrats Tony and we demand pics as you fill it up! :chk


----------



## pcozad1 (May 31, 2008)

That is to cool. I want one.Pat:ss


----------



## RailRunner (May 25, 2008)

Nice one mate... Enjoy filling her up!



newcigarz said:


> Custom Built by Bob Staebell
> 
> http://www.aristocrathumidors.com/


Darnit why do those companies don't invest in their online businesscard. 
Yugh (I'm a webdeveloper if you're wondering)


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

That is Nice. Have fun filling it.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Tony congrats!! It is beautiful!!

What are you gonna do with the 
old" one?


----------



## Cigarin-Martin (Jun 11, 2008)

vstrommark said:


> Work of art is right! :dr:dr:dr


:tpd: Awesome


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> What are you gonna do with the
> old" one?


Troops smokes are being upgraded from a cooler to my other cabinet. I figure that way I can store more smokes! Win-Win! :tu


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

Sweet, sweet, sweet!!!

May you enjoy it in good health!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> Troops smokes are being upgraded from a cooler to my other cabinet. I figure that way I can store more smokes! Win-Win! :tu


Nice!

Enjoy.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Enjoy it Tony :tu


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Congratulations Tony! What a great looking home for your cigars!


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr
Congratulations!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Congrats Tony!! 

It is a purchase you will never regret...she is sweet! :tu


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

sweet!!!.:tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

stevieray said:


> sweet!!!.:tu


We got almost the same unit, except mine does not have glass. :tu


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

Congrats, Tony! Very nice! Enjoy!:tu


----------



## stevefrench (May 21, 2006)

Very nice! :tu


----------



## WillieDiesel (Jul 3, 2008)

:tushe is a beauty, congrats:tu


----------



## MarbleApe (May 12, 2008)

B - E - A - UTIFUL !


:bl Congrats :bl

I'll take one just like it for XMAS!


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

Mine looks exactly like yours..............

 except that it's smaller, white, and styrofoam. 

Show us pics when it's filled! :tu


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

Very nice looking.

What is that guage in the last pic? does it work like a thermostat for temp & humidity?


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

themoneycollector said:


> Very nice looking.
> 
> What is that guage in the last pic? does it work like a thermostat for temp & humidity?


That is the "Set and Forget" digital control. Controls and displays temp and humidity.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Congrats on the purchase Tony, it looks real nice:tu


----------



## Moro (Jun 30, 2008)

Bloody neat cabinet ye got there mate. I'm jealous.


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

Cool! Won't be long before that one is full too.


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

Av8tor152d said:


> Very Nice Tony.


:tpd: Nice! :tu :tu


----------



## CHRONO14 (Feb 4, 2008)

Congrats. They are great humi's and I have yet to see one that isn't beautiful.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

That is sweet, Tony! :tu


----------



## Grumpy Dano (Jul 22, 2008)

That is so awesome.....

Why is it when I look at those pictures, I feel me starting to slip and slide???...strange:ss


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

I like it! If I had it to do over again, I would have put slides on my cabinet. nice choice.:tu


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Very nice bro, way to handle it!


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I think I have now officially experienced envy. LOL Very nice. :tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Mucho congrats, bro! Didn't you just move? Is this a housewarming gift to yourself? What's your new address?


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Mucho congrats, bro! Didn't you just move? Is this a housewarming gift to yourself? *What's your new address?*


I ordered it before I left CT. I wanted something Temp controlled for the warm S. Florida weather. As far as an addy , S. Florida is the best_* you*_ are gonna get. I do have unfinished business in Massachusetts though.


----------



## cigarlvr (Jan 13, 2008)

How come it isnt filled yet? You will be real surprised how fast ti will fill. Bob makes such a fine piece. Good luck!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

cigarlvr said:


> How come it isnt filled yet? You will be real surprised how fast ti will fill. Bob makes such a fine piece. Good luck!


Just got it about 15 minutes before I took the pics. Talked to Bob he said 24 hrs Temp only and then about 3-5 days with temp/humidity before loading cigars.


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

I think...I need a tissue


----------



## kgraybill (Apr 18, 2008)

Now that's good Pron!


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Loverly!


----------

